# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Αλκοολικός πατέρας

## Γάτος

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάψω να νιώθω ευθύνη για τον αλκοολισμό του πατέρα μου; Ενώ δεν αισθάνομαι υπεύθυνος, προσπαθώ να τον πείσω να σταματήσει να πίνει και όταν το κάνει συνέχεια και καυγαδίζει, παθαίνω έντονες κρίσεις πανικού. Ο πατέρας μου πήρε πάλι κρασί για το βράδυ και προσπάθησε να με πείσει πως δεν είναι αλκοολικός, αλλά θέλει να πιει για να διασκεδάσει διότι έχει 3 μήνες να πιει (ήπιε ξανά και μέθυσε πριν 1 βδομάδα!).

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν εισαι καθολου υπευθυνος για τον αλκοολισμο του πατερα σου ( γιατι να εισαι ) , ουτε μπορεις να τον πεισεις να σταματησει να πινει , μονο ο ιδιος μπορει να το αποφασισει . Το λεω με μεγαλη βεβαιοτητα , διοτι κι εγω επινα κρασι , αρκετουτσικο , και δεν μπορουσε κανεις να με σταματησει . 
Το αλκοολικος απο το ' γερος ποτης ' η αλκοολομανης διαφερει , ως προς την ποσοτητα και την συχνοτητα . Ενας αλκοολικος δεν θα αρκεστει στο κρασι , θα παει σε πιο σκληρα ποτα , 40αρια ( 40% αλκοολ ) , σχετικα συντομα . Τωρα , αμα τοχε σταματησει για 3 μηνες , δεν λεει και πολλα , παντα μπορει νασαι επιρρεπης , μονο ο ιδιος ξερει σε τι βαθμο ειναι επιρρεπης . Οι καυγαδες , ειναι φυσιολογικο να γινονται , οταν εισαι υπο την επηρρεια , εισαι ευερεθιστος .

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ο λαος μας λεει είδε ο διαολος τον μεθυσμένο και τον φοβηθηκε... μακρυα γατε μου. Η μητερα σου τι λέει για όλα αυτα?

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> Δεν εισαι καθολου υπευθυνος για τον αλκοολισμο του πατερα σου ( γιατι να εισαι ) , ουτε μπορεις να τον πεισεις να σταματησει να πινει , μονο ο ιδιος μπορει να το αποφασισει . Το λεω με μεγαλη βεβαιοτητα , διοτι κι εγω επινα κρασι , αρκετουτσικο , και δεν μπορουσε κανεις να με σταματησει . 
> Το αλκοολικος απο το ' γερος ποτης ' η αλκοολομανης διαφερει , ως προς την ποσοτητα και την συχνοτητα . Ενας αλκοολικος δεν θα αρκεστει στο κρασι , θα παει σε πιο σκληρα ποτα , 40αρια ( 40% αλκοολ ) , σχετικα συντομα . Τωρα , αμα τοχε σταματησει για 3 μηνες , δεν λεει και πολλα , παντα μπορει νασαι επιρρεπης , μονο ο ιδιος ξερει σε τι βαθμο ειναι επιρρεπης . Οι καυγαδες , ειναι φυσιολογικο να γινονται , οταν εισαι υπο την επηρρεια , εισαι ευερεθιστος .


Καλησπέρα...
Δυστυχώς τα μπερδεύεις πολύ.Έχεις μπερδέψει το πρόβλημα ( την αρρώστια του αλκοολισμού δηλαδή που οφείλεται σε παθολογικά ή ψυχολογικά αίτια) με τα % σε αλκοόλ των ποτών.Έννοια σου κι ένας αλκοολικός δεν καταλαβαίνει μετά από μία μπύρα (χαμηλό ποσοστό αλκοόλ),αν αυτό που πίνει είναι νερό,πορτοκαλάδα,μπύρα ή αέρα κοπανιστό.
Το πρόβλημα του αλκοολισμού είναι μεγάλο και τα αίτια που οδηγούν εκεί είναι πολλά και διάφορα.
Οπότε δεν υπάρχει ''γερός πότης''.Κανείς άνθρωπος δεν ''χαλάει'' τον ευατό του απλά για διασκέδαση.Κάτι άλλο υπάρχει από πίσω....σχεδόν πάντα......
Φιλικά.... :)

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

Φίλε μου και μία απάντηση προς εσένα...
Δυστυχώς (πάλι λέω δυστυχώς) άνθρωποι με προβλήματα αλκοολισμού δεν μπορούν εύκολα να βοηθηθούν από το οικογενειακό περιβάλλον!Χρειάζεται βοήθεια από κάποιον ειδικό.Μάταιο να προσπαθείς να πείσεις κάποιον.Είτε με προβλήματα αλκοολισμού,είτε με προβλήματα βουλιμίας,ναρκωτικών και τα σχετικά.Είναι η διέξοδός τους κι εκεί βγάζουν την πίεση και τα προβλήματά τους, που δεν μπορούν να διαχειριστούν.Ίδιες ιστορίες με διαφορετικά πρόσωπα....
Μη νιώθεις τύψεις.

----------


## Macgyver

> Καλησπέρα...
> Δυστυχώς τα μπερδεύεις πολύ.Έχεις μπερδέψει το πρόβλημα ( την αρρώστια του αλκοολισμού δηλαδή που οφείλεται σε παθολογικά ή ψυχολογικά αίτια) με τα % σε αλκοόλ των ποτών.Έννοια σου κι ένας αλκοολικός δεν καταλαβαίνει μετά από μία μπύρα (χαμηλό ποσοστό αλκοόλ),αν αυτό που πίνει είναι νερό,πορτοκαλάδα,μπύρα ή αέρα κοπανιστό.
> Το πρόβλημα του αλκοολισμού είναι μεγάλο και τα αίτια που οδηγούν εκεί είναι πολλά και διάφορα.
> Οπότε δεν υπάρχει ''γερός πότης''.Κανείς άνθρωπος δεν ''χαλάει'' τον ευατό του απλά για διασκέδαση.Κάτι άλλο υπάρχει από πίσω....σχεδόν πάντα......
> Φιλικά.... :)


Μπορει ναναι κι ετσι , δεν αντιλεγω , ποτε δεν ειχα καταλαβει ποτε αρχιζει ο αλκοολισμος . Οταν επινα , προσπαθουσα να κρατησω το κρασι σε καποιο οριο , επινα 400λιτρα ετησιως ( τελειωσε η ιστορια , 5 χρονια κρατησε ) , δεν ηθελα να παω σε 40αρια , και σε παραπανω ποσοτητες . Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι το ιδιο με καποιον που ' καθαριζει ' ενα μπουκαλι ουισκι / μερα , ποια η γνωμη σου ? παντως δεν μεθαγα με ενα μπουκαλι κρασι , απλως ζαλιζομουν .

----------


## Γάτος

Πρώτα σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Μακ, αυτό για τους 3 μήνες, δεν είναι αληθές. Μόνος του το λέει. Πριν μια βδομάδα είχε μεθύσει ξανά και εκείνος τη 1 βδομάδα τη βάφτισε 3 μήνες. :) Είναι ψευδές λοιπόν.
Ρέα, η μάνα μου λέει πως δεν αντέχει αυτήν την κατάσταση, και πως θα θα θα... Δυστυχώς δεν κάνει τίποτα. Λέει πως θα έκανε αν είχε χρήματα. Πως θα ήθελε να χωρίσει αλλά επειδή δεν δουλεύω, δεν μπορεί, διότι κάθεται για να έχουμε ένα πιάτο φαγητό. Αυτό με γεμίζει ενοχές, διότι αισθάνομαι πως φταίω που δεν χωρίζει ή πως είμαι μέρος του προβλήματος ή πως πρέπει να σώσω την οικογένεια. :( Της έχω πει πως αν θέλει, μπορεί να χωρίσει και δεν με ενδιαφέρει να τρώω και πέτρες, αν είναι να σταματήσω να ακούω να καυγαδίζουν συνεχώς.
Ntoub το προσπαθώ, δεν ξέρω όμως γιατί συνεχίζω να νιώθω ακόμα και μετά την εκλογίκευση ενοχές (;). Μου χαλά η ηρεμία πλέον, να τον βλέπω ταβλιασμένο στην καρέκλα να κοιμάται με ένα άδειο μπουκάλι δίπλα και τη μουσική στη διαπασών. Πλέον μου δημιουργεί αηδία αυτή η εικόνα και όλη αυτή η λαχτάρα που δείχνει πριν, όταν προετοιμάζει το μπουκάλι. Του φέρεται πιο ωραία από όσο φερόταν σε εμάς!

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> Μπορει ναναι κι ετσι , δεν αντιλεγω , ποτε δεν ειχα καταλαβει ποτε αρχιζει ο αλκοολισμος . Οταν επινα , προσπαθουσα να κρατησω το κρασι σε καποιο οριο , επινα 400λιτρα ετησιως ( τελειωσε η ιστορια , 5 χρονια κρατησε ) , δεν ηθελα να παω σε 40αρια , και σε παραπανω ποσοτητες . Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι το ιδιο με καποιον που ' καθαριζει ' ενα μπουκαλι ουισκι / μερα , ποια η γνωμη σου ? παντως δεν μεθαγα με ενα μπουκαλι κρασι , απλως ζαλιζομουν .


Όταν θα το καταλάβει κάποιος θα είναι ήδη μέσα σ'αυτό....

Για να μην σε μπερδεύω εγώ,επειδή ακόμη τα βάζεις με ποσότητες,θα σου πρότεινα να δεις μερικά ντοκυμαντέρ για τον αλκοολισμό.Θα έχει και πρώην αλκοολικούς να μιλάνε.Εκεί θα καταλάβεις.Είναι μεγάλος αγώνας γιατί στην ουσία το ποτό δεν είναι ευχαρίστηση αλλά ανάγκη.Όπως και τα ναρκωτικά

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> Πρώτα σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Μακ, αυτό για τους 3 μήνες, δεν είναι αληθές. Μόνος του το λέει. Πριν μια βδομάδα είχε μεθύσει ξανά και εκείνος τη 1 βδομάδα τη βάφτισε 3 μήνες. :) Είναι ψευδές λοιπόν.
> Ρέα, η μάνα μου λέει πως δεν αντέχει αυτήν την κατάσταση, και πως θα θα θα... Δυστυχώς δεν κάνει τίποτα. Λέει πως θα έκανε αν είχε χρήματα. Πως θα ήθελε να χωρίσει αλλά επειδή δεν δουλεύω, δεν μπορεί, διότι κάθεται για να έχουμε ένα πιάτο φαγητό. Αυτό με γεμίζει ενοχές, διότι αισθάνομαι πως φταίω που δεν χωρίζει ή πως είμαι μέρος του προβλήματος ή πως πρέπει να σώσω την οικογένεια. :( Της έχω πει πως αν θέλει, μπορεί να χωρίσει και δεν με ενδιαφέρει να τρώω και πέτρες, αν είναι να σταματήσω να ακούω να καυγαδίζουν συνεχώς.
> Ntoub το προσπαθώ, δεν ξέρω όμως γιατί συνεχίζω να νιώθω ακόμα και μετά την εκλογίκευση ενοχές (;). Μου χαλά η ηρεμία πλέον, να τον βλέπω ταβλιασμένο στην καρέκλα να κοιμάται με ένα άδειο μπουκάλι δίπλα και τη μουσική στη διαπασών. Πλέον μου δημιουργεί αηδία αυτή η εικόνα και όλη αυτή η λαχτάρα που δείχνει πριν, όταν προετοιμάζει το μπουκάλι. Του φέρεται πιο ωραία από όσο φερόταν σε εμάς!


Ένας άνθρωπος για να βοηθηθεί θα πρέπει πρώτα να καταλάβει ότι έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## masterridley

Ο αλκοολισμός είναι απλά η κοινωνικά αποδεκτή μορφή του να κάνεις ναρκωτικά. Ο σκοπός είναι ο ίδιος (να ξεφύγεις, να μην σκέφτεσαι) και τα προβλήματα εξάρτησης τα ίδια. Προσοχή, δεν λέω ότι το αλκοόλ είναι κακό, σε μικρές ποσότητες είναι ότι πρέπει για να χαλαρώσεις, να περάσεις καλά κτλ.

Καλύτερα πάντως να έκανε κάποιος μαριχουάνα που έχει και λιγότερα προβλήματα παρά κατάχρηση αλκοόλ.

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Ο άνθρωπος είναι εντάξει στις υποχρεώσεις του; Σας αφήνει νηστικούς, σας κακοποιεί;

----------


## ironman

γιατι δεν πιανεις μια δουλεια?γατε?να φυγεις απο ενα ανυποφορο περιβαλλον?αλλαξε το στο χερι σου ειναι

----------


## Constantly curious

> Πριν μια βδομάδα είχε μεθύσει ξανά και εκείνος τη 1 βδομάδα τη βάφτισε 3 μήνες. :) Είναι ψευδές λοιπόν.
> Ρέα, η μάνα μου λέει πως δεν αντέχει αυτήν την κατάσταση, και πως θα θα θα... Δυστυχώς δεν κάνει τίποτα. Λέει πως θα έκανε αν είχε χρήματα. Πως θα ήθελε να χωρίσει αλλά επειδή δεν δουλεύω, δεν μπορεί, διότι κάθεται για να έχουμε ένα πιάτο φαγητό. Αυτό με γεμίζει ενοχές, διότι αισθάνομαι πως φταίω που δεν χωρίζει ή πως είμαι μέρος του προβλήματος ή πως πρέπει να σώσω την οικογένεια. :(


Γατε μου, διακρινω μια σχεση οικειοτητας με την μητερα(συνηθως ενα παιδι στην οικογενεια ακουει συνεχεια τον γονεα και οι ρολοι αντιστρεφονται με αποτελεσμα το παιδι να νιωθει προστατης και οχι να συμβαινει το αντιθετο οπως θα εχριζε καλυτερα). 
Εχεις ηδη συσσωρευσει πιεση αγχος, αρνητικη εικονα για τον εαυτο σου και το να ριχνεις ακομη μια ενοχη στην ψυχουλα σου θα σε ριξει περισσοτερο. Ολοι λιγο πολυ εχουμε εναν ανθρωπο στην οικογενεια να το ριχνει---σε κατι παραπανω για να αντιμετωπισει τον εαυτο του και τη ζωη----. Το ζητημα ειναι πως δεν εισαι σωτηρας κανενος πρωτον και δευτερον ειδικα οταν δεν νιωθει οτι παραπαιει. 

Το θεμα εισαι *ε σ υ*. Προσπαθεις να βρεις τον δικο σου εαυτο, να μαθεις να διαχειριζεσαι τις αγχωτικες βασανιστικες εντασεις-κρισεις. Ο πατερας σου γνωριζει οτι διανυεις ευαλωτη περιοδο στην ζωη σου ? Μπορει και να μην το ομολογει αλλα να νιωθει ανικανος να βοηθησει και να το εχει ως ελαφρυντικο για να πιει ακομα μια φορα, ακομα μια νυχτα, ακομα ενα μεσημερι.

Εσυ ομως τι θεση θα παρεις ? Θα ενωσεις την ψυχη σου με το "προβλημα" κανοντας στην ακρη τον δικο σου εαυτο που εχει ονειρα για το μελλον ή θα κοιταξεις να κουβεντιασεις με ψυχοθεραπεια τις πληγες σου? Κανοντας ψυχοθεραπεια αρχιζεις να μοιραζεσαι το φορτιο και να χτιζεις μια σχεση του εαυτου σου με την ζωη απο τα θεμελια. Χαπια σκετα δεν λυνουν την ριζα του προβληματος.

Υ.Γ Δεν το παιζω ειδημων, σε ενιωσα σε αρκετες προτασεις και μπορει να εχω ενα τσακ αποτομο υφος γιατι εχω και προσωπικες εμπειριες. 
Συμφωνω με Ntoubroutza οτι σαν αναγνωρισμενη παθηση ειναι οταν ξερεις με ολες τις αισθησεις και την νοηση σου οτι κανει ζημια αλλα το εχεις αναγκη. Σιγουρα οσο ανεβαινεις κλιμακα συστηματικα σε βαθμους οινοπνευματος καποια στιγμη καις ηπαρ και εγκεφαλικα κυτταρα και με μια μπυρα εισαι γκολ.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Ο άνθρωπος είναι εντάξει στις υποχρεώσεις του; Σας αφήνει νηστικούς, σας κακοποιεί;


Το να μην τους αφήνει νηστικούς και να μην τους κακοποιεί σημαίνει οτι είναι εντάξει στις υποχρεώσεις του; Πού είναι η αγάπη στη συντροφό του και στο παιδί του; Η παρουσία του ως πατέρας και σύζυγος; Το ενδιαφέρον του να είναι ευτυχισμένη η οικογένειά του; Η συμμετοχή του ψυχικά και συναισθηματικά; Η γυναίκα και το παιδί δεν είναι οικόσιτα ζώα για να είναι εντάξει μόνο με το να έχουν τροφή και ηρεμία. Οικογένεια είναι και στην οικογένεια έχουν μεγάλη σημασία οι σχέσεις των μελών μεταξύ τους. Στους ανθρώπους!

----------


## Constantly curious

> Το να μην τους αφήνει νηστικούς και να μην τους κακοποιεί σημαίνει οτι είναι εντάξει στις υποχρεώσεις του; Πού είναι η αγάπη στη συντροφό του και στο παιδί του; Η παρουσία του ως πατέρας και σύζυγος; Το ενδιαφέρον του να είναι ευτυχισμένη η οικογένειά του; Η συμμετοχή του ψυχικά και συναισθηματικά; Η γυναίκα και το παιδί δεν είναι οικόσιτα ζώα για να είναι εντάξει μόνο με το να έχουν τροφή και ηρεμία. Οικογένεια είναι και στην οικογένεια έχουν μεγάλη σημασία οι σχέσεις των μελών μεταξύ τους. Στους ανθρώπους!


Συμφωνω. Αυτη ειναι η φιλοσοφια προσφορας γενιας του '60. Μη πιασω εκεινο το -Γιατι να χωρισεις τον συζυγο και πατερα των παιδιων σου ? Σε χτυπαει ? Αν οχι... να κανεις υπομονη- 
Και καπως ετσι διαιωνιζεται ενας νοσολογικος φαυλος κυκλος ... 
Κατα τα αλλα ειμαστε πολυ μπροστα:rolleyes:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

τοσο ο γιος όσο και η μητερα είναι ενηλικοι άνθρωποι... ΕΠΙΛΕΓΟΥΝ να ζουν σε αυτην την κατασταση, μπορω να καταλάβω τις ενοχές του γατου. ο αλκοολικος πατερας είναι μια σταθερα!..εφόσον δεν αναγνωρίζει καν το προβλημα δεν σκοπευει να αλλαξει.

----------


## marian_m

> Πρώτα σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Μακ, αυτό για τους 3 μήνες, δεν είναι αληθές. Μόνος του το λέει. Πριν μια βδομάδα είχε μεθύσει ξανά και εκείνος τη 1 βδομάδα τη βάφτισε 3 μήνες. :) Είναι ψευδές λοιπόν.
> Ρέα, η μάνα μου λέει πως δεν αντέχει αυτήν την κατάσταση, και πως θα θα θα... Δυστυχώς δεν κάνει τίποτα. Λέει πως θα έκανε αν είχε χρήματα. Πως θα ήθελε να χωρίσει αλλά επειδή δεν δουλεύω, δεν μπορεί, διότι κάθεται για να έχουμε ένα πιάτο φαγητό. Αυτό με γεμίζει ενοχές, διότι αισθάνομαι πως φταίω που δεν χωρίζει ή πως είμαι μέρος του προβλήματος ή πως πρέπει να σώσω την οικογένεια. :( Της έχω πει πως αν θέλει, μπορεί να χωρίσει και δεν με ενδιαφέρει να τρώω και πέτρες, αν είναι να σταματήσω να ακούω να καυγαδίζουν συνεχώς.
> Ntoub το προσπαθώ, δεν ξέρω όμως γιατί συνεχίζω να νιώθω ακόμα και μετά την εκλογίκευση ενοχές (;). Μου χαλά η ηρεμία πλέον, να τον βλέπω ταβλιασμένο στην καρέκλα να κοιμάται με ένα άδειο μπουκάλι δίπλα και τη μουσική στη διαπασών. Πλέον μου δημιουργεί αηδία αυτή η εικόνα και όλη αυτή η λαχτάρα που δείχνει πριν, όταν προετοιμάζει το μπουκάλι. Του φέρεται πιο ωραία από όσο φερόταν σε εμάς!


Είναι πολύ δύσκολη γάτε η κατάσταση που βιώνεις.
Καταρχήν, δεν μπορείς να ψάχνεις να βρεις ούτε λογική, ούτε ειλικρίνεια σε έναν αλκοολικό.
Ακόμη κι αν θεωρείται άρρωστος, έχει ευθύνη για την αρρώστια του. Και έχει ευθύνη για το ότι δεν θέλει να γίνει καλά.
Οι γονείς σου έκαναν τις επιλογές τους. 
Επιλογή είναι να στρέφεσαι στο ποτό για να αποφεύγεις την πραγματικότητα και επιλογή είναι να καταστρέφεις τη ζωή των δικών σου ανθρώπων.
Επιλογή είναι επίσης, αυτό που κάνει η μητέρα σου, να μη φεύγει και δικαιολογία για την δειλία της και τον φόβο της είναι, ότι κάθεται για σένα.
Δύο άνθρωποι που δεν αντέχουν να αναλάβουν τις ευθύνες τους, δίνουν εύκολα άλλοθι ο ένας στον άλλον, γι' αυτό και παραμένουν μαζί.
Δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να κάνεις παρόμοιες επιλογές, αυτό που θα πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να αποστασιοποιηθείς όσο μπορείς, δουλεύοντας προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση.
Κάνοντας ψυχοθεραπεία και δουλεύοντας για να απομακρυνθείς όσο γίνεται νωρίτερα από το νοσηρό περιβάλλον.
Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είσαι υπεύθυνος για τις επιλογές των γονιών σου και για τα λάθη τους, εκείνοι όμως είναι υπεύθυνοι σε τεράστιο βαθμό για τα προβλήματα που σου δημιουργούν.
Άθελά τους ή ηθελημένα.
Θα πρέπει να το αποδεχτείς και να προχωρήσεις.
Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είσαι καταδικασμένος να ζήσεις όπως εκείνοι, εκτός αν το επιλέξεις.
Και δε νομίζω ότι θα το κάνεις.

----------


## Macgyver

Συμφωνω με την Μαριον σε ολα , με την διαφορα οτι δεν θεωρειται απλως αρρωστος καποιος που εχει εμπλακει με το αλκοολ , ΕΙΝΑΙ αρρωστος , ειναι ασθενεια ο αλκοολισμος , και δεν εχει συνηθως επιγνωση ο αλκοολομανης της ασθενειας του . Δεν ειναι σαν το τσιγαρο , εισαι σε δικο σου κοσμο . Αν το παραδεχθης , εχεις λυσει κατα 50% το προβλημα σου . Το λεω ως παθων . Και μαθων .

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

εχω εναν μπαρμπα... ήταν πάντα γυναικας και η γυναικα του πάντα το ανεχόταν. και το παιδί μεγαλωνε σε ενα σπίτι με περιεργες συνθηκες...τσακωμους εξαφανησεις περιεργα τηλεφωνα... η θεια μου ειναι μια απλή γυναικουλα που παντρευτηκε τον πρωτο αντρα που γνωρισε και κοιταζε μονο το σπίτι της. ανεχόταν αυτην την κατασταση και ενω ήθελε να φυγει επειδή δεν ειχε δουλέψει ποτε στη ζωη της δεν μπορουσε να φυγει.
οταν ο γιος μεγαλωσε και πέτυχε τον θειο μου η μαυρη κρίση των 50...που συνηθως εκεινη την εποχη συνοδευόταν με μια ρωσίδα... δεν ειμαι ρατσιστρια μα εκεινη την εποχή ολοι θυμόμαστε πως είχε γινει μαστιγα εκεινες οι αλλοδαπές που "ξελογιαζαν" παντρεμένους... τωρα βεβαια με την κρίση κοπασε και αυτο το κακο.
Ανέλαβε το λοιπον ο γιος και τον πέταξε απο το σπίτι νυχτα στον δρόμο. και η θεια μου επιασε δουλεια σε ενα ορφανοτροφείο, εμαθε να οδηγει αυτοκίνητο, να έχει φίλες και κερδισε την αξιοπρεπεια της και τον αυτοσεβασμο της.
ο ξαδερφος μου ειναι πάντα μεταξυ διάφορων εργασιων...δεν εχει βρει ακομα κατι σταθερο... 10 χρόνια παιδευεται και παλευει ο φουκαρας και ζουνε φτωχικα αλλα με σεβασμο σε ενα σπίτι ήρεμο πια ... και δεν το μετανιωσε ποτε που εδιωξε τον πατερα του και τα φραγκα του..ειναι κατι που για πάντα θα ειναι περηφανος που το καταφερε..και ο μπάρμπας μου ο γυναικας είναι με την ρωσίδα του και τον τρωει το αγκαθι για το κακο που εκανε στην οικογένεια του και που εχασε τον μοναδικο του γιο απο το αρρωστο μυαλο του.

----------


## Γάτος

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις, για άλλη μια φορά. Ήθελα να πω, πως έχω εκφράσει στον πατέρα μου τις σκέψεις μου, όταν είναι νηφάλιος. Του έχω πει, χωρίς να κρυφτώ, πως δεν μπορώ να τον βλέπω να πίνει πλέον. Δεν τον αντέχω να μυρίζει ποτό, να κεκεδίζει, να μην είναι παρών, να είναι συνεχώς απών, να είναι τύφλα μπροστά από το ραδιόφωνο ή την τηλεόραση. Του έχω εξηγήσει πως περνάω μια πολύ δύσκολη περίοδο και του ζήτησα να σταματήσει και να με βοηθήσει, διότι τώρα τον χρειάζομαι κοντά μου. Είναι πολύ απάνθρωπο να σε συνοδεύει στην ψυχίατρο, να αγοράζετε τα χάπια μαζί από το φαρμακείο και ενώ έγινε μια σοβαρή συζήτηση, στην οποία μου είπε πως με νιώθει, να μην περνάνε ούτε 5 μέρες και να μου επιδεικνύει το κρασί γεμάτος υπερηφάνεια.

Ήδη έχω δρομολογήσει την κατάσταση για να φύγω. Θα ήθελα να πιάσω μια δουλειά, αλλά όντας χάλια ψυχολογικά, φοβάμαι πως δεν θα είμαι συνεπής και θα με διώξουν. Όσο παράξενο και αν σας φανεί, δεν μπορώ άλλη απόρριψη. Αν με έπαιρνε κάποιος από το χέρι και με βοηθούσε να βρω δουλειά, θα αισθανόμουν αλλιώς, αλλά δεν έχω κάποιον να αναλάβει τον ρόλο του "μπαμπά" μου. Την τελευταία φορά που προσπάθησα να δουλέψω, πάθαινα συνέχεια κρίσεις πανικού, ώσπου παραιτήθηκα. Έκτοτε εργάζομαι μόνος, αλλά δεν βγάζω τόσα χρήματα ώστε να πληρώνω τα έξοδα ενός σπιτιού. Αναφορικά με τη λειτουργία του πατέρα μου μέσα στο σπίτι, είναι απών. Εκτός από το ποτό, καπνίζει συνεχώς και του αρέσει ο τζόγος, οπότε πλέον, τα χρήματα τα διαχειρίζεται η μάνα μου. Το μόνο που κάνει πλέον, είναι να καυγαδίζει για να πάρει χρήματα, ώστε να πάρει κρασί, 4-5 πακέτα τσιγάρα τη μέρα, να παίξει με τους φίλους του τυχερά παιχνίδια ή παλαιότερα, να πάει να μεθύσει στο καφενείο της γειτονιάς. Η μάνα μου έχει μετατραπεί σε πατέρα, είναι όμως πολύ σκληρή μαζί μου και υπερβολικά κριτική.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

οταν κατεστρεφα τον εαυτο μου δεν με ενδιέφερε καθόλου ο περιγυρος και πως επηρεαζει αυτο ανθρωπους που αγαπάω.. ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΕΛΠΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ!!...ελευθερωσου απο αυτην την ανόητη ελπίδα..μόνο έτσι θα πας παρακάτω... και θα πας αφου το εχεις δρομολογησει, θα βρεις μια δουλεια που θα σου προσφερει πολλα περισσοτερα απο το να καθεσαι σε αυτο το σπίτι ...σιγα σιγα... τωρα ξεκινησες την θεραπεια, εχεις δρόμο μπροστα σου.
και να θυμασαι...εκει που κοιτας..εκει θα πας!

----------


## elis

ego tha sto po gt einai simantiko isos o pateras sou na xei perasei zoria psixologika polla k tote den ipirxan farmaka ki emathe na pinei nomizo oti den prepei na ton katigoreis gt exei ki aytos ta dika tou den eisai dekapente xronon pleon na se ntanteyei

----------


## Γάτος

Την ψυχοθεραπεία, την κάνω εδώ και 4 χρόνια περίπου Ρέα με διάλειμμα 1 έτους, ως πριν 1 μήνα. Την φαρμακοθεραπεία την κάνω 1 μήνα και 4 μέρες. Δεν έχει λειτουργήσει όμως ακόμη. Τα βράδια ειδικά, έρχεται μια μαυρίλα και με πλακώνει.
Elis. Με την ίδια λογική, και ο πατέρας μου πρέπει να καταλάβει πως έχω προβλήματα και δεν μπορώ να τον νταντεύω επίσης. Εκτός αν το ντάντεμα γιου προς πατέρα είναι κάτι που απαιτείται, διότι για αυτό, δεν έγραψες τίποτα. :)

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

εγω υπολογιζω τον ενα μήνα και όχι τα 4 χρονια!.. επισης ελπιζω να αλλαξες ψυχοθεραπευτη :)..

----------


## elis

oxi ton afineis stin isixia t k koitas esy ti mporeis na kaneis gia sena

----------


## Γάτος

Έχω αλλάξει ψυχοθεραπευτή. :p Πάω στο δωρεάν πρόγραμμα του δήμου. Ήταν πολύ καλός και ο προηγούμενος, απλά είχαμε προσπαθήσει να δουλέψουμε πάνω στην έκφραση. Αν δεν είχα δουλέψει σε αυτό, δεν θα εκφραζόμουν εδώ, ούτε θα μπορούσα να πω στον πατέρα μου αυτά που ήθελα να πω, άσχετα αν δεν άλλαξε τίποτα.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> oxi ton afineis stin isixia t k koitas esy ti mporeis na kaneis gia sena


σε αυτο συμφωνω με τον ελις..

----------


## Γάτος

Κατάλαβα τι λες elis. Προσπαθώ να το κάνω, απλά μου είναι δύσκολο εφόσον ζούμε στο ίδιο σπίτι και ακόμα και αν δεν το θέλω, ακούω τους καυγάδες κάθε μέρα.

----------


## elis

mono an den s afinoun na doulepseis exeis dikio allios eiste apla sigkatoikoi

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Έχω αλλάξει ψυχοθεραπευτή. :p Πάω στο δωρεάν πρόγραμμα του δήμου. Ήταν πολύ καλός και ο προηγούμενος, απλά είχαμε προσπαθήσει να δουλέψουμε πάνω στην έκφραση. Αν δεν είχα δουλέψει σε αυτό, δεν θα εκφραζόμουν εδώ, ούτε θα μπορούσα να πω στον πατέρα μου αυτά που ήθελα να πω, άσχετα αν δεν άλλαξε τίποτα.


επετρεψε μου να διαφωνησω και σου μιλάω εκ πειρας... στα 4 χρόνια επρεπε να φροντισει για περισσοτερα πραγματα!!.. δεν φταις εσυ που μετα απο 4 χρόνια ψυχοθεραπειας πήρες φαρμακα...εδω ειναι ξεκαθαρρη η ανικανοτητα του γιατρου σου :)... ο καινουριος γιατρος πως σ φαινεται?

----------


## marian_m

> Κατάλαβα τι λες elis. Προσπαθώ να το κάνω, απλά μου είναι δύσκολο εφόσον ζούμε στο ίδιο σπίτι και ακόμα και αν δεν το θέλω, ακούω τους καυγάδες κάθε μέρα.


"Πλέον μου δημιουργεί αηδία αυτή η εικόνα και όλη αυτή η λαχτάρα που δείχνει πριν, όταν προετοιμάζει το μπουκάλι."
Μπορώ να σε καταλάβω γάτε, γιατί είχα αυτή την εμπερία πριν χρόνια με πολύ κοντινό μου άτομο, και ξέρω πόσο δύσκολο είναι.
Ευτυχώς για μένα, δεν ήταν άτομο του οικογενειακού μου περιβάλλοντος, οπότε δεν ήταν δύσκολο να απομακρυνθώ.
Και φυσικά, έξω από το χορό πολλά τραγούδια λέγονται, είναι αδύνατον να μην επηρεάζεσαι ζώντας σε τέτοιο περιβάλλον.
Ίσως ένα πρώτο βήμα είναι να πάψεις να ελπίζεις ότι κάτι θ' αλλάξει και να κοιτάξεις τον εαυτό σου και μόνο.
Και πολύ καλά κάνεις με την ψυχοθεραπεία, θα σε βοηθήσει σε πολλούς τομείς της ζωής σου.
Θυμάμαι κάποτε, μου είχε πει ο ψυχαναλυτής μου: "1 πληρώνει για ψυχοθεραπεία, αλλά πολλοί γύρω του θεραπεύονται".
Εγώ θα συμπλήρωνα, ότι σε πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις κάνουν ψυχοθεραπεία εκείνοι που τη χρειάζονται λιγότερο.

----------


## marian_m

> επετρεψε μου να διαφωνησω και σου μιλάω εκ πειρας... στα 4 χρόνια επρεπε να φροντισει για περισσοτερα πραγματα!!.. δεν φταις εσυ που μετα απο 4 χρόνια ψυχοθεραπειας πήρες φαρμακα...εδω ειναι ξεκαθαρρη η ανικανοτητα του γιατρου σου :)... ο καινουριος γιατρος πως σ φαινεται?


Νομίζω δεν θα έπρεπε να αποφαίνεσαι με τόση σιγουριά για το πόσο ικανός ήταν ή δεν ήταν ο προηγούμενος ψυχοθεραπευτής του, από τη στιγμή που ο ίδιος φαίνεται να ήταν ευχαριστημένος.
Κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική.

----------


## marian_m

> mono an den s afinoun na doulepseis exeis dikio allios eiste apla sigkatoikoi


Δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα.
Ακόμη κι αν πρόκειται για απλό συγκάτοικο, είναι μια πολύ δύσκολη συγκατοίκηση.
Αλλά εδώ πρόκειται για τον ίδιο τον πατέρα του.

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> *Ο αλκοολισμός είναι απλά η κοινωνικά αποδεκτή μορφή του να κάνεις ναρκωτικά.* Ο σκοπός είναι ο ίδιος (να ξεφύγεις, να μην σκέφτεσαι) και τα προβλήματα εξάρτησης τα ίδια. Προσοχή, δεν λέω ότι το αλκοόλ είναι κακό, σε μικρές ποσότητες είναι ότι πρέπει για να χαλαρώσεις, να περάσεις καλά κτλ.
> 
> Καλύτερα πάντως να έκανε κάποιος μαριχουάνα που έχει και λιγότερα προβλήματα παρά κατάχρηση αλκοόλ.


Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι κοινωνικά αποδεκτός ο αλκοολισμός.Σε καμία όμως.(όσοι έχουν ζήσει σε επαρχία θα καταλάβουν τι εννοώ).Μπορώ να πω ότι είναι η ''νόμιμη'' μορφή.Η διαφορά δηλαδή του ότι δεν συλλαμβάνεσαι αν δεν παρεκτραπείς.Ενώ με ένα τσιγάρο είσαι στο τμήμα και κρατητήριο.Η βλακεία σε όλο της το μεγαλείο.Τέσπα.Είπαμε είναι μεγάλο θέμα κι ας μην μπερδεύουμε τον Γάτο....

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι κοινωνικά αποδεκτός ο αλκοολισμός.Σε καμία όμως.(όσοι έχουν ζήσει σε επαρχία θα καταλάβουν τι εννοώ).Μπορώ να πω ότι είναι η ''νόμιμη'' μορφή.Η διαφορά δηλαδή του ότι δεν συλλαμβάνεσαι αν δεν παρεκτραπείς.Ενώ με ένα τσιγάρο είσαι στο τμήμα και κρατητήριο.Η βλακεία σε όλο της το μεγαλείο.Τέσπα.Είπαμε είναι μεγάλο θέμα κι ας μην μπερδεύουμε τον Γάτο....


επίσης σε πολλες περιπτωσεις δεν συλλαμβανεσαι ακομα και αν παρεκτραπεις....

----------


## Γάτος

Στο κομμάτι της έκφρασης, με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ η ψυχολόγος. Χάρη σε αυτά τα 4 χρόνια εκφράζομαι τουλάχιστον, οπότε δεν θα ήμουν σωστός, αν έλεγα πως δεν με βοήθησε. Η νέα ψυχολόγος μου φαίνεται πολύ καλή. Με έχει βοηθήσει στο κομμάτι των ιδεοληψιών και την εμπιστεύομαι, επειδή μου επιτρέπει να της πω και ιδεοληψίες που έχω για την ίδια. Αυτό δεν τολμούσα να το κάνω ποτέ, και με ρωτάει ανοιχτά από μόνη της! :)
Marian σε ευχαριστώ για την υποστήριξη. Σήμερα το έχω ανάγκη, διότι το διήμερο μου, ό,τι και να κάνω έχει πάει χάλια. Πριν έκλαιγα χωρίς να συμβεί κάτι συγκεκριμένο, μόνο που βλέπω το μπουκάλι με πιάνει. Προσπαθώ ταυτόχρονα να εντοπίσω κάτι καλό σε εμένα και όλα μου τα κατηγορούν. Ανακυκλώνω π.χ. και με βρίζουν που το κάνω, πως μαζεύω σκουπίδια για τη Δούρου. Μαζεύω κάποια χρήματα για να αγοράσω κάτι και να μείνω, με λένε τσιγκούνη επειδή δεν τους τα δίνω. Ασχολούμαι με τον κήπο και συνέχεια μου κάνουν καυγά για τις γλάστρες... Αισθάνομαι πλέον μηδενικό και δεν βρίσκω τίποτα καλό πάνω μου. :(

----------


## marouliw

Βρε καλό μου μην πιστευεις τις κατηγορίες τους!!! Μην στηρίζεσαι σε αυτές βγάζοντας έτσι το λανθασμένο συμπέρασμα οτι δεν αξίζεις....ειναι λάθος!!! Όλοι αξίζουμε σαν άνθρωποι ακόμη και ο πιο αμαρτωλός του κόσμου....και ειδικά εσυ που μόνο καλό προσπαθεις να κανεις εκει μέσα....δεν είσαι μηδενικό!!! Μην το ξαναπείς!!! Αντίθετο είσαι ενα πολυ καλό παιδί, υπερυπευθυνο, που όμως αυτή η υπερυπευθυνοτητα σε φθείρει...!!!! 
Άκουσε με καλά!!! Επειδή εχω ζήσει παρόμοια κατάσταση αν όχι με αλκοολισμό αλλα με συνεχους καβγάδες ενα εχω να σου πω....η κατασταση εκει ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ....στο λέω εκ πείρας!!! Και εγώ εχω μπει αμετρητες φορές ανάμεσα τους για να σώσω την κατάσταση, αμέτρητες φορές τους εχω πει να σταματήσουν διότι περναω δύσκολα και αυτοί στα τετοια τους...Με αγαπούν και με λατρευουν αλλα, οπως όλοι,κοιτούν την παρτη τους.....αμα δεν κάνουν ή πουν αυτο που θελουν δεν μπορουν...Και τι κατάφερα λοιπόν απολαυτα?? Μετα απο αμέτρητες προσπάθειες να αλλάξω την κατασταση το μόνο που καταφερα ήταν να γεμίσω με ψυχολογικά και να τρέχω στους γιατρούς...ενω η αδερφη μου που έφευγε κάθε φορά και δεν έδινε σημασία ειναι μια χαρά...ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ ΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙΣ ΑΠΟΚΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΣΑΙ ΧΑΛΙΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ.....
Επίσης ποτε δεν πρόκειται νσ σε καταλάβουν μα ποτε.....ετσι και μένα.....λενε ναι σε κατανοω και μετα πάλι τα ίδια......δεν λέω να τους ξεγραψεις αλλα όχι πολλά πολλα μαζι τους...και φυγε απο κει....μην αισθανεσαι τυψεις....πηγαινε σε κάνα συγγενή, παπου, γιαγιά ξερω γω....μην διανοηθείς να ξαναπροσπσθησεις να γίνει σωτήρας τους.....δεν θα καταφέρεις απολύτως τπτ......στο λέω και στο υπογραφω......Να το θυμάσαι Γατε μου !!!

----------


## Γάτος

Ευχαριστω πολύ marouliw. Αισθάνομαι πως πλέον θέλω να αλλάξουν για να με βοηθήσουν και όχι για να τους βοηθησω. Έχω δρομολογήσει να φύγω εντός του μήνα, αλλά θα μείνω μόνος μου και φοβάμαι. Φοβάμαι να κοιμηθώ μόνος μου αφενός και αφετέρου, φοβάμαι μήπως φύγω και δεν θέλω να τους ξαναμιλήσω, με αποτέλεσμα να απομονωθώ ακόμα χειρότερα. Επίσης, εδώ και δυο μέρες, μου έχει κολλήσει η σκέψη πως υπάρχει μια ματαιότητα, που κάθε μέρα γίνονται τα ίδια και τα ίδια και δεν αλλάζει τίποτα στη ζωή μου και φοβάμαι μήπως μου μπαίνει στο μυαλό το αυτοκτονικό κομμάτι.
Η μάνα μου χθες, έκρυψε το μπουκάλι με το κρασί για να μην πιει και μου είπε πως θα σταματήσει αυτό που γίνεται κάθε μέρα, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να φύγω από το σπίτι. Απλά δεν το πιστεύω πλέον και επειδή όπως λέτε κι εσείς συνεχίζω να ελπίζω, έχω πέσει σε βαθιά απογοήτευση.

----------


## marouliw

Μην δίνεις σημασία σαυτα που σου λένε και σαυτα που γίνονται εκει μέσα....εμεις τώρα πρέπει όχι να προσπαθούμε να παλέψουμε με το σκοτάδι, δλδ με κάτι που δεν βγάζεις άκρη και δεν αλλάζει, αλλα να δεις αυτή τη χαραμάδα φωτος και να πιαστείς αποκεί....
Μην τους πιστεύεις....η κατασταση ποτε δεν θα αλλάξει....αλλα μην τους κατηγορείς κιόλας που δεν είναι διατεθημενοι να σε βοηθήσουν...απλα έτσι ξέρουν να αγαπούν...σε αγαπούν όμως πολυ να το ξέρεις....
Φυγε αποκεί και μην φοβάσαι..εχεις την στήριξη τη δικη μας όπως και της ψυχολόγου....δυστυχως μόνο εμείς εδώ και η ψυχ. μπορούμε να σε κατανοήσουμε και να σε βοηθήσουμε...μόνο εμείς δεν θα κρινουμε εσένα και το προβλημα σου...εμεις εδω θα είμαστε αρκεί να εχεις ιντερνετ χα χα χα χα.....
Όσο για το θυμό σου προς αυτούς μην αγχώνεσαι...και αυτή η σκέψη ιδεοληψία ειναι....δεν πρόκειται ποτε να μισησεις τους γονείς σου..μην το σκέφτεσαι καν Γατε μου....
Και για την ρουτίνα όπως λες δεν είσαι ο μόνος....ολοι εδώ είμαστε έτσι....ανυπομονουμε για τη μέρα που θα είμαστε αν όχι τέλεια ( γιατί και το τέλειο θα με τρόμαζε εμένα προσωπικά ) τουλάχιστον λειτουργικοι και με λίγη όρεξη να ζήσουμε 5,10 πράματα σαυτη τη ζωή που ήρθαμε.......
Επικεντρώσου στους στόχους σου, στη δουλειά με τον εαυτό σου και δώσε έμφαση μόνο στην κάθε μέρα και στις υποχρεώσεις της και όχι στο γεγονός οτι μπορεί να σε τρελάνει η ρουτίνα....ολοι εδώ κάνουμε υπομονή...
Τέλος μην έχεις απαιτήσεις από τον εαυτό σου....θυμησου τι άνθρωπος είσαι....δεν γίνεται ξαφνικά ναρχισεις να μισείς και να γίνεις κάτι άλλο....
Είσαι αυτός που είσαι με αυτο το χαρακτήρα, ο οποίος όμως πολλές φορές σε φθείρει.....
Δεν χρειάζεται να γίνεις η τελεια έκδοση του εαυτού σου..ουτε εγώ το θέλω αυτο απο μένα και δεν νομίζω να γίνεται κιόλας.....και η πολυ ευτυχία θα με τρόμαζε...απλα να ζήσουμε και λίγο, ξερω γω.....
Και δεν μου λες, θα νοικιασεις? Βρήκες σπιτάκι?

----------


## marian_m

> Ευχαριστω πολύ marouliw. Αισθάνομαι πως πλέον θέλω να αλλάξουν για να με βοηθήσουν και όχι για να τους βοηθησω. Έχω δρομολογήσει να φύγω εντός του μήνα, αλλά θα μείνω μόνος μου και φοβάμαι. Φοβάμαι να κοιμηθώ μόνος μου αφενός και αφετέρου, φοβάμαι μήπως φύγω και δεν θέλω να τους ξαναμιλήσω, με αποτέλεσμα να απομονωθώ ακόμα χειρότερα. Επίσης, εδώ και δυο μέρες, μου έχει κολλήσει η σκέψη πως υπάρχει μια ματαιότητα, που κάθε μέρα γίνονται τα ίδια και τα ίδια και δεν αλλάζει τίποτα στη ζωή μου και φοβάμαι μήπως μου μπαίνει στο μυαλό το αυτοκτονικό κομμάτι.
> Η μάνα μου χθες, έκρυψε το μπουκάλι με το κρασί για να μην πιει και μου είπε πως θα σταματήσει αυτό που γίνεται κάθε μέρα, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να φύγω από το σπίτι. Απλά δεν το πιστεύω πλέον και επειδή όπως λέτε κι εσείς συνεχίζω να ελπίζω, έχω πέσει σε βαθιά απογοήτευση.


Λογικό είναι να φοβάσαι, όταν κάνουμε μεγάλες αλλαγές, ακόμη και προς το καλύτερο, πάντα υπάρχει ένας φόβος για το άγνωστο.
Όμως, αξίζει τον κόπο. Όταν ξεπερνάμε τους φόβους μας αισθανόμαστε πιο δυνατοί.
Μην περιμένεις βοήθεια από τους δικούς σου, δεν μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν να λύσεις τα προβλήματά σου αυτοί που σου τα δημιούργησαν.
Και δε μιλάω ειδικά για τους δικούς σου, γενικά, μόνο αφού αποστασιοποιηθούμε από το οικογενειακό περιβάλλον, μπορούμε να λύσουμε τα θέματα που αυτό μας δημιούργησε.
Μη βάζεις σκέψεις από τώρα για το αν θα θέλεις να τους μιλήσεις ή όχι στο μέλλον.
Πιθανόν για ένα διάστημα να μη θέλεις να τους δεις και να τους μιλήσεις, όμως πιστεύω ότι όταν θα αισθάνεσαι πλέον καλά και θα πατάς στα πόδια σου, θα μπορείς να τους αντιμετωπίσεις.
Όχι ως παιδί πλέον, αλλά ως ενήλικας. Και τότε θα είναι τελείως διαφορετικά, τότε ίσως μπορέσεις και να τους συγχωρήσεις. Γιατί θα τους δεις στις πραγματικές τους διαστάσεις.

Να ελπίζεις μόνο για τον εαυτό σου, για κανέναν άλλον.
Κανέναν δεν μπορούμε ν' αλλάξουμε, μπορούμε όμως ν' αλλάξουμε τον τρόπο που αντιλαμβανόμαστε τους άλλους και διαχειριζόμαστε τις καταστάσεις και αυτό είναι πράγματι μαγικό!

υ.γ. Μήπως να πάρεις κανέναν γατούλη, για να μη νιώθεις μόνος και φοβάσαι στην αρχή;

----------


## marouliw

Αχ ναι!!!! πάρε ενα ζωάκι...ειναι αγχολυτικό και διώχνει την μιζέρια....Καντο καντο.....

----------


## Γάτος

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, για άλλη μια φορά. Μολονότι έχω αδυναμία στα σκυλάκια, σκεφτόμουν επίσης να πάρω μία γατούλα, ώστε να μου κάνει παρέα.
Το σκεπτικό μου είναι το παρακάτω. Είχα μαζέψει κάποια χρήματα από την εργασία μου. Υποτίθεται πως με αυτά τα χρήματα θα αγόραζα ή ένα χωραφάκι ή θα σπούδαζα κάτι. Υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες όμως, σκέπτομαι μήπως θα ήταν καλό να αλλάξω πλάνο. Να νοικιάσω ένα υπογειάκι. Το κακό είναι όμως, πως δεν έχω καλά έσοδα πλέον, οπότε θα έχω ένα πρόβλημα συντήρησης. Από την άλλη, δεν αλλάζω εύκολα πλάνο και μου κακοφαίνεται που το κάνω τώρα, που δεν θα τα δώσω για να έχω κάποια έσοδα δηλαδή. Σκέφτομαι όμως, πως είναι απαραίτητο να αλλάξω, αν θέλω ο ίδιος να προχωρήσω. Ίσως, αν έμενα μόνος μου, να μπορούσα να αποφύγω την τόση κριτική και σιγά σιγά να έβρισκα και μια σταθερή δουλειά, αν ένιωθα έτοιμος. Θα απέφευγα τις δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις επίσης, τους καυγάδες και τις κατηγορίες προς το πρόσωπο μου. Προς το παρόν δεν το βλέπω για σταθερή δουλειά όμως. Από την κοινωνική φοβία που έχω, πήγα σε μια εκδήλωση χθες και επειδή μου μίλησαν πολύ όμορφα, επέστρεψα σπίτι και έκλαιγα. Νομίζω, δεν είμαι δηλαδή πολύ πολύ σίγουρος για αυτό, πως φαντάζομαι πως είμαι αγενής και πως θα γίνει αφορμή να στεναχωρηθεί ο άλλος και να μην μου μιλήσει ποτέ ξανά. Επίσης σκέφτομαι πως θα με τιμωρήσει και πως μου αξίζει αυτό, διότι είχα πολύ κακή συμπεριφορά. Τελευταία σκέφτομαι πως αυτό σχετίζεται με τον αλκοολισμό του πατέρα μου, διότι για να συνεχίζω να προσπαθώ να το κόψει, μάλλον στο βάθος, πιστεύω πως μου αξίζει αυτό, τη στιγμή που δεν τους αφήνω να κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν και να φύγω.

----------


## marian_m

> Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, για άλλη μια φορά. Μολονότι έχω αδυναμία στα σκυλάκια, σκεφτόμουν επίσης να πάρω μία γατούλα, ώστε να μου κάνει παρέα.
> Το σκεπτικό μου είναι το παρακάτω. Είχα μαζέψει κάποια χρήματα από την εργασία μου. Υποτίθεται πως με αυτά τα χρήματα θα αγόραζα ή ένα χωραφάκι ή θα σπούδαζα κάτι. Υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες όμως, σκέπτομαι μήπως θα ήταν καλό να αλλάξω πλάνο.


Μην το συζητάς καθόλου Γάτε, φύγε!
Θα σου κάνει πολύ μεγάλο καλό, πολύ περισσότερο από το χωραφάκι!
Όταν θα νιώθεις πλέον καλύτερα ψυχολογικά και ανεξάρτητος, τότε πολύ πιο εύκολα θα κάνεις ό,τι ονειρεύεσαι.
Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά, είσαι νέος ακόμη.
Το πιστεύω απόλυτα. Όταν έχουμε την ψυχική μας ηρεμία και υγεία, τότε μπορούμε να καταφέρουμε τα πάντα.
Εξάλλου και τους καλύτερους γονείς να έχουμε, δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να μένουμε μαζί τους μετά από κάποια ηλικία.
Δεν είναι καλό ούτε για μας ούτε για εκείνους.
Στη δική σου περίπτωση όμως επιβάλεται να φύγεις. Κάντο χωρίς να το σκέφτεσαι άλλο, είναι η καλύτερη λύση.

----------


## Γάτος

Εγώ νόμιζα πως το χωράφι θα μου έκανε καλό, διότι θα είχα κάτι που μου αρέσει πολύ και με τα έσοδα θα έπαιρνα ένα σπίτι. Ο πατέρας μου έχει μερικά, αλλά προτιμά να τα έχει χέρσα και δεν μου τα δίνει να τα δουλέψω μόνος μου. Οπότε, ας πούμε πως ήταν ένα μου όνειρο το χωράφι. Ή να πάω να σπουδάσω κάτι ακόμα. Επίσης φοβαμαι μήπως απομονωθώ χειρότερα και τελικά χειροτερέψει η μοναξιά μου, μιας και δεν έχω φίλους ή γνωστούς.

----------


## marouliw

Μα και στο σπίτι απομονωμένος δεν ήσουν? Συν το γεγονός οτι είχες και τα θέματα με την οικογενεια σου εκει...

----------


## aggelos11

Γατε σε νιωθω,εμενα ο πατερας μου ηταν τζογαδορος και κοντεψε να παιξει κι εμας στο τελος...Αυτα τα παθη δυστυχως δυσκολα κοβονται κι συνηθως ειναι στον ανθρωπο το τι εξελιξη θα χει.

----------


## Macgyver

Αιφνης αισθανομαι οτι εχω υπεροχους γονεις .

----------


## Γάτος

Εδώ υπάρχει μπέρδεμα. Δηλαδή απομονωμένος ήμουν αλλά έχω μια ασφάλεια, πως αν θέλω παρέα θα κάτσω να ακούω έστω και κάτι που δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Για να μην είμαι άδικος, η μάνα μου έχει γίνει αρκετά υποχωρητική τις τελευταίες μέρες και κάνει προσπάθειες να με προσεγγίσει. Της επισημαίνω όμως πλέον, που ενοχλούμαι πιο ανοιχτά. Από την άλλη, αυτό δεν θα αναιρέσει την απόφαση μου στο να φύγω. Την μάνα μου δεν μπορώ να την αδικήσω, διότι κράτησε το σπίτι μόνη της, και έχει διαμορφώσει αυτόν τον σκληρό, κριτικό χαρακτήρα. Χαίρομαι που δείχνει διάθεση να υπάρξει μια καλύτερη επικοινωνία και πλέον δεν επιμένει σε αυτό που λέει.

----------


## Γάτος

> Αιφνης αισθανομαι οτι εχω υπεροχους γονεις .


Με στεναχώρησε αυτό που έγραψες mac, διότι τη μάνα μου, παρά τα ελαττώματα της, την θεωρώ καλό γονιό. Αν ήταν καμιά άλλη, θα είχε πάρει τα βουνά με τον πατέρα μου... Απλά δεν μπορώ να την κατηγορήσω, κι ας μου φέρεται καταστροφικά πολλές φορές. Δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω. Δεν θα ήθελα να συμπεριλαμβάνεται η μάνα μου στο παραπάνω που αναφέρεις... :(

----------


## Macgyver

> Με στεναχώρησε αυτό που έγραψες mac, διότι τη μάνα μου, παρά τα ελαττώματα της, την θεωρώ καλό γονιό. Αν ήταν καμιά άλλη, θα είχε πάρει τα βουνά με τον πατέρα μου... Απλά δεν μπορώ να την κατηγορήσω, κι ας μου φέρεται καταστροφικά πολλές φορές. Δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω. Δεν θα ήθελα να συμπεριλαμβάνεται η μάνα μου στο παραπάνω που αναφέρεις... :(



Γατε , με συγχωρεις , εισαι πολυ ενταξει παιδι , και λυπαμαι ειλικρινως που σε στεναχωρησα , αναφερομουν στον πατερα σου ( παλι αστοχο εκ μερους μου ) και στον πατερα του Αγγελου ( ξανα αστοχο εκ μερους μου ) , γιατι τσακωνομαι με γονεις , ολο ελατωμματα τους καταλογιζω , και μου βγηκε αυθορμητα , με την σκεψη οτι υπαρχουν και χειροτερα . Ελπιζω να καταλαβαινεις , δεν ειχα προθεση να ειρωνευτω , ουτε να καταδικασω . Αγγελος .

----------


## Γάτος

Καταλαβαίνω. Σχεδόν ομοιοπαθής δηλαδή. :p Σε ευχαριστώ που μου το ανέλυσες και το κατάλαβα. Μπόρεσα να το επεξεργαστώ καλύτερα και να το διαχειριστώ. :)

----------


## Macgyver

> Καταλαβαίνω. Σχεδόν ομοιοπαθής δηλαδή. :p Σε ευχαριστώ που μου το ανέλυσες και το κατάλαβα. Μπόρεσα να το επεξεργαστώ καλύτερα και να το διαχειριστώ. :)



Μουφυγε ενα βαρος , εισαι απο τα παιδια που εκτιμω , και δεν θαθελα ποτε να στεναχωρησω .

Αμα αρχισω και εκθετω την συμπεριφορα του πατερα μου προς εμε , μπορει να εισαι και σε καλυτερη μοιρα απο μενα . 
Απλως ειναι 90 , και δεν θα ζησει για πολλα χρονια ακομα , και θα μπορεσω να ξανανοιξω τα φτερα μου , οπως εκανα νεωτερος , που συνεχως δημιουργουσα και δημιουργουσα και δημιουργουσα , τωρα μεχει μπλοκαρει απο παντου . . Η μανα μου , απλως ειναι θυμα του , οποτε απλως την συμπονω .

----------

